# Sweet World : My Journey Across The Planet



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

splendid collection of your best shots,.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*INDONESIA*

Bali island


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*PERU*

Lima


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow. Stunning!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Fantastic stuff.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great collection of photos.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*BAHAMAS*

Nassau,Bahamas


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*MALAYSIA*


Kuala Lumpur


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

wow! splendid collection of photos from your travel....


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*GUATEMALA*

on the road Guatemala


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*HONG KONG*


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*CAMBODIA*

Angkor Wat and Angkor Thom,Siem reap


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*MACAU
*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous! What a world we live in.....


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*ANTIGUA AND BARBUDA*

Carribbean jewel, 365 beaches around the island


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Gorgeous updates! kay:


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*SOUTH KOREA*

Seoul


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

*ECUADOR*

Manta city


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely photos - and wow! you've been to many places.


----------

